# Celebratory Haulage.



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 16, 2009)

I landed the job I was going for! Yay! 

HK Too Dolly, Flaming Fuschia CCB, Fabulush CCB, Teddy Eye Kohl, Prunella Eye Kohl, Deep Blue Green pigment, Chocolate Brown pigment, Prep Prime Lip [2], Redd l/l, Burgundy l/l, Lady Danger l/s, Pinkarat lustre, Flashmode lustre, Venetian lustre.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats Chica!!! fantastic haul!!!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 16, 2009)

congratulations on getting the job!! awesome haul! redd l/l is one of my faves!! =D


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats on the job, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats!!! thats great!


and flashmode lustreglass makes everything better!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats on the job!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats on getting the job that your aiming for! Your haulage is amazing, especially the lustre glasses! I've been wanting Pinkarat and Flashmode!


----------



## animacani (Mar 16, 2009)

great haul! you will LOVE the prep and prime for lips and lady danger lipstick (its freaking HOT)


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2009)

nice haul, i love prep n prime for lips


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Homina, Homina, Homina.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and congrats!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 17, 2009)

awesome haul, you will love Deep Blue Green pigment! and congrats on the job


----------



## gitts (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations on the new job.  Girl, what a haul! Fabulush look great.  Do let me know how you like it.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW!  Congrats on the new job and a great haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome day for you!

Don't you love the way the Prep+Prime Lip feels?  And I LOVE Teddy Eye Kohl too!  Wish I would have bought more from the BBR- waiting for it to come to a CCO near me and see what's left


----------



## stacyadams (Mar 19, 2009)

i love deep blue green pigment


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm 3 months late but i love this haul!!!


----------



## xsunshiine (Jun 10, 2009)

congrats!!! and amazing haulaggeee


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 10, 2009)

You got some amazing stuff! Congrats on getting the job that you landed for!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely love the HAUL!!!


----------

